# ded srs is my maxilla more forward grown than jordan barrett



## gtuktm (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## CEO of Sex (Sep 15, 2022)

post front


----------



## Nims (Sep 15, 2022)

Yes bro wtf, its too forward.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Sep 15, 2022)

dogmaxxed


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 15, 2022)

Nims said:


> Yes bro wtf, its too forward.


lol im dogmaxxed


----------



## bigchazy (Sep 15, 2022)

yes but it has you lookin like an ape


----------



## John124 (Sep 15, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> dogmaxxed


That's good though


----------



## volcelfatcel (Sep 15, 2022)

Maxilla is everything bro @looksmaxxer234
Height doesn’t mean anything


----------



## bigchazy (Sep 15, 2022)

bigchazy said:


> yes but it has you lookin like an ape


jk i think it's good


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 15, 2022)

bigchazy said:


> yes but it has you lookin like an ape


my upper third ruins it look how gl it is without upper third


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 15, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> Maxilla is everything bro @looksmaxxer234
> Height doesn’t mean anything


im 6'1 btw


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 15, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> post front


looks like shit tbh


----------



## thereallegend (Sep 15, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> dogmaxxed


----------



## mvp2v1 (Sep 15, 2022)

gtuktm said:


> View attachment 1870704
> View attachment 1870705


Maybe but you have much more vertical growth judging by your ear to eyebrow line… ur tilting your head back much more than him.


----------



## NFA PB (Sep 15, 2022)

debloat


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 15, 2022)

yeah


NFA PB said:


> debloat


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 15, 2022)

mvp2v1 said:


> Maybe but you have much more vertical growth judging by your ear to eyebrow line… ur tilting your head back much more than him.


what? im not tilting it back


----------



## Erik-Jón (Sep 15, 2022)

gtuktm said:


> View attachment 1870704
> View attachment 1870705


No you have a terrible skull and cranium I actually have never seen a cranium this bad on this forum


----------



## Erik-Jón (Sep 15, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> No you have a terrible skull and cranium I actually have never seen a cranium this bad on this forum


Fuck the forum is so retarded now a days


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 15, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> No you have a terrible skull and cranium I actually have never seen a cranium this bad on this forum


😢


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 15, 2022)

what


Erik-Jón said:


> Fuck the forum is so retarded now a days


?


----------



## Erik-Jón (Sep 15, 2022)

gtuktm said:


> 😢


Send a video of your side profile and move your head left a and right so you can get exact side profile

Also I want full side


----------



## Erik-Jón (Sep 15, 2022)

gtuktm said:


> what
> 
> ?


People are mis diagnosing you


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 15, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Send a video of your side profile and move your head left a and right so you can get exact side profile
> 
> Also i want full side


----------



## Nims (Sep 15, 2022)

You look alot better in motion. Less dogmaxxed.


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 15, 2022)

Nims said:


> You look alot better in motion. Less dogmaxxed.


i look better here


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 15, 2022)

over when


mvp2v1 said:


> Maybe but you have much more vertical growth judging by your ear to eyebrow line… ur tilting your head back much more than him.


 you have downward growth and forward growth at the same time


----------



## StuffedFrog (Sep 15, 2022)

then get mse and start chewing


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 15, 2022)

my palate is wide...


StuffedFrog said:


> then get mse and start chewing


----------



## StrangerDanger (Sep 15, 2022)

What being forward grown without a big splanchnocraniun looks like


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 15, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> No you have a terrible skull and cranium I actually have never seen a cranium this bad on this forum


Yeah. You cannot just have insane forward growth without good balance and proportions. 

A recessed but harmonious side profile mogs a dogmaxxed forward grown one. Which is why bimax is cope sometimes.


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 15, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> What being forward grown without a big splanchnocraniun looks like


Don't you mean neurocranium?


----------



## Broly (Sep 15, 2022)

Yes but you don’t look human


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 15, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> What being forward grown without a big splanchnocraniun looks like


Btw is this an example of a good side profile?


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Sep 15, 2022)

Broly said:


> Yes but you don’t look human


blackpill is brutallll man


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 15, 2022)

looks ha


Pakicel said:


> Btw is this an example of a good side profile?
> 
> View attachment 1870767


ndsome


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 15, 2022)

brb g


mogman96 said:


> blackpill is brutallll man


etting cranium implants


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 15, 2022)

gtuktm said:


> looks ha
> 
> ndsome


Forward grown but balance and harmonious as well.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Sep 15, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Don't you mean neurocranium?


The neurocranium is small aswell but the distance between the front of his upper face and ears looks to be about average while his maxilla is super forward grown so it takes the balance off and makes it look heavy


----------



## SA7 (Sep 15, 2022)

You will never have this life


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 15, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> The neurocranium is small aswell but the distance between the front of his upper face and ears looks to be about average while his maxilla is super forward grown so it takes the balance off and makes it look heavy


Ah.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Sep 15, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Btw is this an example of a good side profile?
> 
> View attachment 1870767


Yes its good, not ideal but you can clearly see that Crisick is attractive here


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Sep 15, 2022)

SA7 said:


> You will never have this life
> View attachment 1870780


uh


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 15, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Yes its good, not ideal but you can clearly see that Crisick is attractive here


I think the nose needs to be straighter tbh and perhaps the cheekbones need more definition from the side?

I honestly prefer side profiles like this over more chimp like ones like barrett.


----------



## Vain786 (Sep 15, 2022)

what is maxilla, is that the upper lip





this part?
how can u tell its forward grown


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 15, 2022)

Vain786 said:


> what is maxilla, is that the upper lip
> 
> View attachment 1870808
> 
> ...


You have insane deep set blue eyes, forward grown midface and rosy white skin.


----------



## chadtindermoney (Sep 15, 2022)

Consider growing your hair out to make your skull look bigger, getting gonial implanta to make it less round, and fixing your skin


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 15, 2022)

i dont have blue eyes?


Pakicel said:


> You have insane deep set blue eyes, forward grown midface and rosy white skin.


?


----------



## Erik-Jón (Sep 15, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> The neurocranium is small aswell but the distance between the front of his upper face and ears looks to be about average while his maxilla is super forward grown so it takes the balance off and makes it look heavy


Yes he is deformed


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 15, 2022)

you dont onownwhat 


Vain786 said:


> what is maxilla, is that the upper lip
> 
> View attachment 1870808
> 
> ...


maxilla is? how are you a PSLer??


----------



## StrangerDanger (Sep 15, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Yes he is deformed


Girl in your pfp said -_-


----------



## jellyfish101 (Sep 15, 2022)

I maxilla mog


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 15, 2022)

jellyfish101 said:


> I maxilla mog


post


----------



## gymmaxedhorse (Sep 15, 2022)

literally dog tier maxilla


----------



## jellyfish101 (Sep 15, 2022)

gtuktm said:


> post


----------



## Vain786 (Sep 15, 2022)

gtuktm said:


> you dont onownwhat
> 
> maxilla is? how are you a PSLer??


no can u tell me properly

no one explains


----------



## fucclife (Sep 15, 2022)

i think ur gonial angle is the problem too high

+ what the other two retards who think theyre looks scientists said, ur skull is small, but its more your neck thats the bigger failo. train neck


----------



## fucclife (Sep 15, 2022)

also op your ear is huge and really mishapen, id personally get jaw angle implants, train neck, get ear surgery and youll be good from the side


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Sep 15, 2022)

Negger skull
Mogged by caucasian forward growth skull


----------



## AshtonKuchter (Sep 15, 2022)

I mog


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 16, 2022)

AshtonKuchter said:


> I mog
> View attachment 1870862


real


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 16, 2022)

fucclife said:


> also op your ear is huge and really mishapen, id personally get jaw angle implants, train neck, get ear surgery and youll be good from the side


naw dawg its good just weird in the pic


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 16, 2022)

AshtonKuchter said:


> I mog
> View attachment 1870862


wtf bro ur curry jordan barrett


----------



## AshtonKuchter (Sep 16, 2022)

gtuktm said:


> wtf bro ur curry jordan barrett


I`m peruvian


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 16, 2022)

AshtonKuchter said:


> I`m peruvian


very cool


----------



## Makeyousit (Sep 16, 2022)

Lol 

Im surprised.. someone that can rival my forward growth

But tbh it dont mean shit really


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 16, 2022)

Makeyousit said:


> Lol
> 
> Im surprised.. someone that can rival my forward growth
> 
> But tbh it dont mean shit really


but muh psl maxilla chad theory maybe its a halo feature? else about me is ugly or normie


----------



## Hueless (Sep 16, 2022)

Giraffemaxxed jfl


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 17, 2022)

relatively easy to level up your looks, boyo.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 17, 2022)

jellyfish101 said:


>



you dont mog him maxila wise, jfl
you can't see it, look the distancia between his mouth and eyes, its gigantic


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 17, 2022)

AshtonKuchter said:


> I mog
> View attachment 1870862


no
his maxila is forward including the upper part, you have only lower maxila clock wise rotation, your nose looks kinda compressed on the face, not that it looks bad, you have a good side profile.


----------



## AshtonKuchter (Sep 17, 2022)

Eduardo DOV said:


> no
> his maxila is forward including the upper part, you have only lower maxila clock wise rotation, your nose looks kinda compressed on the face, not that it looks bad, you have a good side profile.


Thanks brazilian bro
What`s my PSL rating?


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 17, 2022)

Eduardo DOV said:


> you dont mog him maxila wise, jfl
> you can't see it, look the distancia between his mouth and eyes, its gigantic


no i doubt that image is him i though it was a joke he looks exactly like his pfp but thats the roman wojack


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 17, 2022)

me 


Eduardo DOV said:


> View attachment 1872358
> 
> 
> relatively easy to level up your looks, boyo.


after genio and browridge implant?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 17, 2022)

gtuktm said:


> lol im dogmaxxed


You can benefit from the dogpill.


----------



## St.TikTokcel (Sep 17, 2022)

Nims said:


> Yes bro wtf, its too forward.


Better than being a downward grown subhuman. Checkmate.


----------



## actual9cmjawslayer (Sep 17, 2022)

More proof eye area is 110% genetic


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 17, 2022)

what


actual9cmjawslayer said:


> More proof eye area is 110% genetic


?


----------



## actual9cmjawslayer (Sep 17, 2022)

gtuktm said:


> what
> 
> ?


I'm saying you don't have hunter eyes despite this bone structure. This is what I mean






Despite a strong bone structure that seems to indicate good bone support/very good environment you have a rather weak eye area. Just proves eye area is completely and utterly genetic


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Sep 17, 2022)

You can benefit from the dogpill.
he will do well on tinder prime jbs love dogs


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 17, 2022)

i ah


actual9cmjawslayer said:


> I'm saying you don't have hunter eyes despite this bone structure. This is what I mean
> View attachment 1872463
> View attachment 1872467
> View attachment 1872469
> ...


i think it looks so bad because i have shit under fat i need volufilime or grafts


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Sep 17, 2022)

gtuktm said:


> my upper third ruins it look how gl it is without upper third


Lower third doesn't look gl too


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 17, 2022)

here


actual9cmjawslayer said:


> I'm saying you don't have hunter eyes despite this bone structure. This is what I mean
> View attachment 1872463
> View attachment 1872467
> View attachment 1872469
> ...


s a better pic of my eye


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 17, 2022)

BugeyeBigNoseCurry said:


> Lower third doesn't look gl too


just need genio


----------



## kamil (Sep 17, 2022)

jellyfish101 said:


>



You look like your avi


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Sep 17, 2022)

AshtonKuchter said:


> I mog
> View attachment 1870862


Recessed maxilla jfl


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 17, 2022)

kamil said:


> You look like your avi


i thinl its a joke


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Sep 17, 2022)

Class 2 profile it's over go tie a rope or get braces 


gtuktm said:


> i look better here


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Sep 17, 2022)

BugeyeBigNoseCurry said:


> Recessed maxilla jfl


y does every race besides white and black act narcy asf


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Sep 17, 2022)

mogman96 said:


> y does every race besides white and black act narcy asf


You have recessed maxilla. See how your nose is placed jfl


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Sep 17, 2022)

BugeyeBigNoseCurry said:


> You have recessed maxilla. See how your nose is placed jfl


not me u dumb nigger the person who said “i mog”


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Sep 17, 2022)

Wrong quote jfl


----------



## actual9cmjawslayer (Sep 17, 2022)

gtuktm said:


> here
> 
> s a better pic of my eye
> View attachment 1872481


Medial canthus is still very high. Even if you tighten the lower eyelid it will probably look bad because of how high the medial canthus is. No changing that unfortunately. It is completely genetic.


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 17, 2022)

deadlock told me how to fix it without that


BugeyeBigNoseCurry said:


> Class 2 profile it's over go tie a rope or get braces


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 17, 2022)

actual9cmjawslayer said:


> Medial canthus is still very high. Even if you tighten the lower eyelid it will probably look bad because of how high the medial canthus is. No changing that unfortunately. It is completely genetic.


canthoplast and or that thing james saphire was talking about medial canthus Z plasty i think could fix it


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Sep 17, 2022)

gtuktm said:


> deadlock told me how to fix it without that


Just mew


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 17, 2022)

you


BugeyeBigNoseCurry said:


> Just mew


 keep posting that everywhere, ive been mewing for over 2 years now, thats why my maxilla is so forward grown, chin still recessed though


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Sep 17, 2022)

gtuktm said:


> you
> 
> keep posting that everywhere, ive been mewing for over 2 years now, thats why my maxilla is so forward grown, chin still recessed though


u idiot ……


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 17, 2022)

mogman96 said:


> u idiot ……


i know hes joking, deadlock has a whole guide to how to fix it with softmaxxes


----------



## terrorblade (Sep 17, 2022)

how did it get like that


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 17, 2022)

terrorblade said:


> how did it get like that


ive been mewing for over 2 years, since i was 13


----------



## jellyfish101 (Sep 17, 2022)

kamil said:


> You look like your avi


That’s why I chose it lol


----------



## jellyfish101 (Sep 17, 2022)

Eduardo DOV said:


> you dont mog him maxila wise, jfl
> you can't see it, look the distancia between his mouth and eyes, its gigantic


Shit u right


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 17, 2022)

actual9cmjawslayer said:


> More proof eye area is 110% genetic


200%. Its just genetic. Hunter eyes are just genetic.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 17, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> 200%. Its just genetic. Hunter eyes are just genetic.


Welcome back 💀


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 17, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Welcome back 💀


Shhh its a curry shitposting, streege is long gone


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 18, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> 200%. Its just genetic. Hunter eyes are just genetic.


you dont need them anyway alain delon eyes are ideal


----------



## reptiles (Sep 19, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> No you have a terrible skull and cranium I actually have never seen a cranium this bad on this forum




His maxillas insane though literally just needa a jaw implant


----------



## WanderingBurro (Sep 19, 2022)

Cool bro, now just lefort your forehead


----------



## Blackgymmax (Sep 19, 2022)

Maxilla is everything bro hes a slayer!!!


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 19, 2022)

WanderingBurro said:


> Cool bro, now just lefort your forehead
> 
> View attachment 1874675







gandys forehead is sloped too


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Sep 19, 2022)

gtuktm said:


> View attachment 1874681
> 
> gandys forehead is sloped too


u mog gandy


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 19, 2022)

BugeyeBigNoseCurry said:


> u mog gandy


i should dm him on ig maybe hell follow me


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 19, 2022)

WanderingBurro said:


> Cool bro, now just lefort your forehead
> 
> View attachment 1874675


that legit ascended me by 1 psl


----------



## fruitgunpop (Sep 19, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Btw is this an example of a good side profile?
> 
> View attachment 1870767


Name?


----------



## fruitgunpop (Sep 19, 2022)

fruitgunpop said:


> Name?


Nvm


----------



## WanderingBurro (Sep 19, 2022)

gtuktm said:


> View attachment 1874681
> 
> gandys forehead is sloped too


Morph is sloped too, sloped or not isn't a death sentence, whether or not it's fowrward grown enough is what counts


----------



## WanderingBurro (Sep 19, 2022)

gtuktm said:


> that legit ascended me by 1 psl


The cranium length pill is brutal


----------



## fruitgunpop (Sep 19, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> The neurocranium is small aswell but the distance between the front of his upper face and ears looks to be about average while his maxilla is super forward grown so it takes the balance off and makes it look heavy


This guy is slightly jutting but isn't he an overbitecel?


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 19, 2022)

im not jut


fruitgunpop said:


> This guy is slightly jutting but isn't he an overbitecel?



ting at all


----------



## reptiles (Sep 19, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Btw is this an example of a good side profile?
> 
> View attachment 1870767




Fuck man that's not replicable through surgery it's to much the bone lengths the cranium projection fuck


----------



## StrangerDanger (Sep 19, 2022)

fruitgunpop said:


> This guy is slightly jutting but isn't he an overbitecel?


looks like it


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 19, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> looks like it


yeah i have a moderate overbite deadlock told me how to fix it with softmaxxint


----------



## Tasty17 (Sep 30, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Tasty17 (Sep 30, 2022)

How can a young child avoid this look when mewing?


----------



## Tasty17 (Sep 30, 2022)

When proper tongue posture is the drive for forward growth, when does the body know to stop? Clearly in this case there has been an excessive forward growth. What can he even do now? Is there a surgery for maxilla reduction? What do we teach children in the future and when is mewing too much for them?


----------

